# VFS Online PRP Application



## Governor (Jan 2, 2017)

I have completed the online application form for PRP Section 27(B) and printed it...but my query is, there are some columns that are missing, under the tab Employment...i am missing the last column which is Employment occupation and under the tab references, i am missing the last column which is relationship...will this affect my application and how can this be corrected.

When I go back to check if the columns are there and filled, to my surprise on column Employment Occupation the details I had filled in where not there though I had saved and i entered the details again and saved and continued, printed it but the details are not even there and the column not printed.

Has anyone experienced this before please assist. I am due to submit my application soon.


----------

